

Add threaded comments to Rails in only 7 lines of code: has_threaded_comments - aarongough
http://github.com/aarongough/has_threaded_comments

======
aarongough
This is actually my first serious open-source project. I have nominally
released other code as open-source, but never in a way that made collaboration
easy. The system itself is an extraction of the commenting system that I have
been using in production on one application for over 6 months. I've learnt a
lot by putting this together, hopefully other people find it useful too!

